# Corn on the cob



## smithnwesson (May 24, 2009)

The last 'corn on the cob' thread I could find was nearly two years old, so I decided to start a new one. Don't want AnnMarie kicking my butt for necroposting. 

Soooo..... how do you cook yours?

In one of Rex Stout's _Nero Wolfe_ novels (I don't remember which one), Wolfe said you should shuck it, clean off the tassels, wrap it in aluminum foil, and roast it in a hot oven for about 45 minutes.

I thought, "Naa, that's bullshit." But we did finally try it and it was awesome.

That method gives the corn a nutty flavor that is indescribably good. . . Try it.

(Too bad Nero Wolfe is no longer around (and also that he was fictional ). He was a BHM and definitely a foodie. He'd be pounding on his keyboard, pissin' everybody off.) 

- Jim


----------



## BBWTexan (May 24, 2009)

The only time we actually make corn on the cob is when we're having a shrimp boil. After we cook the shrimp we put in the corn, potatoes, and carrots. Everything comes out spicy and delicious. In fact, I find I have no need for butter, salt, or pepper when it's cooked this way - the corn is already loaded with flavor.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2009)

I love it off the grill. Shuck it and clean it..slather it with butter and put it directly on the grill..

The more chard the better for me...


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 24, 2009)

I like to steam mine and then load it up with butter and salt! I love corn on the cobb and can usually eat about 4-6 ears myself as a meal. I prefer the honey and cream variety. Sweet and buttery goodness.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

I actually prefer my corn off the cob. Meaning that I slice the raw corn off the husk (stick it in a bundt pan center hole and slice, all the corn falls into the sides) and saute the corn with butter, kosher salt and fresh thyme. Delicious!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 24, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I like to steam mine and then load it up with butter and salt!



This is pretty much how we do it too. I could really use some corn on the cob right now. Mm!


----------



## Risible (May 24, 2009)

It's really hard to beat fresh-picked corn on the cob. We grow a triple-sweet variety, pick it and rush it to the _microwave_. Yup - the microwave. Two minutes for the first ear, add a minute each for more than one.

I like mine with a little kosher salt, some fresh ground pepper.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 24, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> The last 'corn on the cob' thread I could find was nearly two years old, so I decided to start a new one. Don't want AnnMarie kicking my butt for necroposting.
> 
> Soooo..... how do you cook yours?
> 
> ...



Just a note - AnnMarie wouldn't bother you here - it's ME you need to look out for on the Foodee Board.  

Also, nothing wrong with adding to old threads, it's actually a good thing on this board, so all the comments and suggestions on that particular food or topic are in one place.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 24, 2009)

I'm looking forward to camping again so we can have corn cooked over the open flame. It's so yummy you don't even need butter or seasoning!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 24, 2009)

Let's face it: corn on the cob is pretty awesome _any_ way you cook it. I'm going to try roasting it in foil, though; at what temperature should I set the oven?


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 24, 2009)

Risible said:


> It's really hard to beat fresh-picked corn on the cob. We grow a triple-sweet variety, pick it and rush it to the _microwave_. Yup - the microwave. Two minutes for the first ear, add a minute each for more than one.
> 
> I like mine with a little kosher salt, some fresh ground pepper.



A triple sweet variety...this intrigues me. When I was on the farm, we planted what was called Kandy Corn but you can't get that variety in the stores, only Honey and Cream which is as close as we can get to sweet. What is the triple sweet called?

I miss the fresh veggies we grew. It was a lot of hard work at times but you don't realize how much it was worth the work until you don't have those homegrown veggies any longer.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 24, 2009)

my favorite way to make it is to peel back the husk, but don't remove it. Clean out all the silk, fold back the husk around the corn and tie it with a little string to keep it closed. Drop the closed corns into a big bucket of water to soak for about an hour. When you are ready to cook them, drain out as much water and place them on the grill. The water will steam the corn perfectly, cook until the outer husks are blackened, the time it takes depends on how hot your fire is. but, really, you can't over cook them. The more they are roasted, the more toasty the flavor is, and how can that be bad? I like mine with butter and garlic salt. 

The next day, I like to cut the leftover corn off the cob and saute in a heavy frying pan with a little butter and olive oil, with some garlic salt sprinkled on just before serving.


----------



## Risible (May 25, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> A triple sweet variety...this intrigues me. When I was on the farm, we planted what was called Kandy Corn but you can't get that variety in the stores, only Honey and Cream which is as close as we can get to sweet. What is the triple sweet called?
> 
> I miss the fresh veggies we grew. It was a lot of hard work at times but you don't realize how much it was worth the work until you don't have those homegrown veggies any longer.



Oooo, Kandy Corn - I've heard of that; I think you can find seeds at Parks or Burpee. Johnny Seeds doesn't have that variety, but it does have Sugar Buns, a "sugary enhanced" variety! Does that sound good or what! Actually, ours isn't triple sweet (though I've seen that designation at one of the seed companys) but, rather, super sweet, variety Xtra Tender 272a from Johnny Seed. We grew it last year and I think it has a nice balance of sweet with that good corn flavor. Has a good long growing season, too. We were enjoying home grown corn on the cob through October (though the ears were kinda dinky that late in the season).

The corn carried in the grocery stores here is a generic - white or yellow, take your pick. Very starchy, not very sweet. Not even that fresh, really.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 25, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Just a note - AnnMarie wouldn't bother you here - it's ME you need to look out for on the Foodee Board.



Thanks! I'm a noobie and don't understand the moderator structure here yet. I'll avoid stepping on your corns.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 25, 2009)

Risible said:


> It's really hard to beat fresh-picked corn on the cob. We grow a triple-sweet variety, pick it and rush it to the _microwave_. Yup - the microwave. Two minutes for the first ear, add a minute each for more than one.
> 
> I like mine with a little kosher salt, some fresh ground pepper.



Yup. I do that too when I'm in a hurry. It certainly doesn't suck.

+1 on the kosher salt.

Plenty of salt, pepper, and lots and lots of butter. Do ya ever let it cool off a little so the butter will stick better?

God. I'm hoongry now and it's almost 0100. :eat2:







- Jim


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2009)

Welcome Jim - Great posts so far - you're a nice addition to our Foodee Board family.

But...

Now I am craving corn and it's not in season yet! (I guess I can buy the Florida corn that's in the stores now, but it doesn't hold a candle to fresh Jersey Corn.)


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2009)

I love my corn on the cob dripping with slabs of butter.


----------



## MissToodles (May 25, 2009)

missaf said:


> Am I the only one?
> 
> I'll eat it raw, baked, grilled, steamed, boiled, and did I say raw?



Oh yes, raw. When Jersey corn is in season, the raw kernels make a great salad along with summer tomatoes and a Haas avocado. Now I'm losing my patience for one of my favorite seasons for vegetables and fruit.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 25, 2009)

Risible said:


> Oooo, Kandy Corn - I've heard of that; I think you can find seeds at Parks or Burpee. Johnny Seeds doesn't have that variety, but it does have Sugar Buns, a "sugary enhanced" variety! Does that sound good or what! Actually, ours isn't triple sweet (though I've seen that designation at one of the seed companys) but, rather, super sweet, variety Xtra Tender 272a from Johnny Seed. We grew it last year and I think it has a nice balance of sweet with that good corn flavor. Has a good long growing season, too. We were enjoying home grown corn on the cob through October (though the ears were kinda dinky that late in the season).
> 
> The corn carried in the grocery stores here is a generic - white or yellow, take your pick. Very starchy, not very sweet. Not even that fresh, really.



Ohhh lordy that sounds good Risible, my mouth is watering. It makes me wish I had a place to plant a row of corn. When we lived on the farm, we planted 4-6, 40 foot rows of corn. :eat2: We ate as much fresh as we wanted the the rest we made our version (lots of half and half and butter) of creamed corn and froze for the winter. Gawd I miss both! Don't even get me started on homegrown tomatoes!

I guess I should clarify on the corn in the stores around here. The store I like to buy my produce at, brings in homegrown corn for a local farm so that is why I get a chance at honey and cream. I wouldn't buy that generic yellow or white crap. Sorry to those who like it and its not terrible cut off the cobb, but its just not good as corn on the cobb. 

I'm seriously wanting some corn now! And the kosher salt -- never thought about trying that!:doh: I certainly will this year.


----------



## Friday (May 25, 2009)

Get many cobs of just picked corn. Cut the kernels off the cob getting as much of the juice as you can. In a large, preferably deep frying pan melt several Tbsps of butter. Add corn and saute over medium low until piping hot. Add seasonings of your choice, the original called for cayenne which doesn't turn my crank. I use a mixed herb and garlic blend and a little Kosher salt (and sometimes a shot of hot sauce). Now, pour cream or half and half in to the pan until it comes about half way up the corn. Now, continue to cook over medium low until most of the liquid had evaporated and the cream is a lovely, clingy, buttery sauce. :smitten: Someday I going to saute a few cubed up Yukons in there, add more cream and bend it with a stick blender. With a garnish of chives and minced bacon? I may put my face in the bowl.


----------



## Risible (May 25, 2009)

_*shoves Friday aside, dives into her bowl*_ Gawd, woman.

 , er, :eat1:!


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2009)

I am going to put my face in your bowl, Friday. I know I am really hungry right now, but that sounds exactly what I would love, when I did not want my usual, very basic, COTC.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 25, 2009)

Friday said:


> Get many cobs of just picked corn. Cut the kernels off the cob getting as much of the juice as you can. In a large, preferably deep frying pan melt several Tbsps of butter. Add corn and saute over medium low until piping hot. Add seasonings of your choice, the original called for cayenne which doesn't turn my crank. I use a mixed herb and garlic blend and a little Kosher salt (and sometimes a shot of hot sauce). Now, pour cream or half and half in to the pan until it comes about half way up the corn. Now, continue to cook over medium low until most of the liquid had evaporated and the cream is a lovely, clingy, buttery sauce. :smitten: Someday I going to saute a few cubed up Yukons in there, add more cream and bend it with a stick blender. With a garnish of chives and minced bacon? I may put my face in the bowl.



This is essentially how we made our corn and then froze it for the rest of the year. Divine stuff indeed.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2009)

I caved.

Bought corn on the cob today.

Will eat for dinner. Um..I mean with dinner


----------



## smithnwesson (May 27, 2009)

OK. How you you eat it?

1 - Typewriter style

2 - Lathe style

3 - Take random bites off of it until it's all gone

4 - Cut it off of the cob first

5 - Other

I'm a 'typewriter' and very compulsive about it: Three rows at a time left to right. When I get near the end and see that it ain't gonna work out right, then I switch to two rows -- anything to avoid having one row remaining. That really sucks. 

I know a guy who will 'lathe' about an inch off of each end, just to have some free cob to hold on to, then he switches to 'typewriter'. 

- Jim

P.S.

Becky - If you aren't married, would you like to be? If you are married, what are your thoughts about hooking up?


----------



## SocialbFly (May 27, 2009)

Risible said:


> It's really hard to beat fresh-picked corn on the cob. We grow a triple-sweet variety, pick it and rush it to the _microwave_. Yup - the microwave. Two minutes for the first ear, add a minute each for more than one.
> 
> I like mine with a little kosher salt, some fresh ground pepper.



I have to confess, i started reading this thread and all i could think of was your corn from the garden, ha, imagine that?!!!


----------



## biodieselman (May 27, 2009)

I can't wait for the taste of summer's first garden corn. This photo was taken Memorial weekend of our first planting of corn this season which is starting to tassel. It won't be long before we enjoy the first taste of summer's garden corn.:eat2: There are 9 stalks of corn. We plant a little crop every 3-4 weeks for a constant, but not overwhelming supply of sweet corn.





The second planting is barely noticeable off to the right of frame. Ris started the third batch from seed this weekend after I ripped out the last of winter's broccoli. We'll stop planting sometime around August as we have a very long warm growing season. We usually have garden corn up until Thanksgiving.

The variety we chose this year is named "Xtra-Tender". It's genetics is a "shrunken", (sh2) or commonly called "super sweet". These genes have a greatly heightened sweetness & the sugars are slow to convert to starch. The problem with "super sweets" is that the corn flavor is diminished. The hybridizers have been busy breeding corn flavor back into "super sweets". Xtra-Tender claims to have good corn flavor, along with the (sh2) sweetness. This variety is very highly prized in Japan because of its great tenderness & high quality. Xtra-Tender isn't available at the local market because the extreme tenderness prohibits commercial trucking.

Personally, I'm a purist. IMO, you can't improve good sweet corn that is picked at the last minute before cooking. Roasted on the barbeque is best because the flames carmelize the sugars to perfection. Microwaved until just barely heated is quickest & easiest. Add a little salt & butter, summer sweet corn is heaven.







PS edit: I didn't see Di's post until I finished. I guess Ris needs to start more seeds.:eat1:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE corn ears fresh roasted on the grill in the husks. This may sound weird and be a little overwhelming for tamer plates but I like to rub either a pickled habanero pepper or a fresh garlic clove all over the cob after removing the silks, then rap the spent pepper or clove back in the husk before roasting. It's also a perfect place to use some of the gourmet salts I got for Christmas last year. Seasoned balsamic vinegars are also great when sprinkled lightly inside the husks. And apologies to the purists but a little homemade fresh garlic butter is pretty fab, too.:eat2:

As a road warrior I'm unable to meet the obligations of a backyard garden. I've thought about joining a co-op but the little farmers market store a few blocks from my house is so great I just can't rationalize it. Ah, the joys of fresh summer produce. :happy:


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 27, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> OK. How you you eat it?
> 
> 1 - Typewriter style
> 
> ...




How do I eat it. If the ears are still really too hot yet but I can't wait, I lathe a little off both ends and then its typewriter style all the way. Once the ears have cooled down, its strictly typewriter. And I have to say, I use the same technique if I see there will only be one row left. One row does suck.

P.S.

Jim - I am not married and am open to the idea. One condition, Merlot has to get along with Blaze and Jax.


----------



## Risible (May 27, 2009)

OMG you two - take it to the hotel room! 

Seriously, though, let's have the wedding at our place (that way, Di can come, and we love dogs besides), and we'll BBQ all the corn you want for the wedding feast! :wubu: You'd _have_ to be willing to make it a pool party wedding, though!


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 27, 2009)

Risible said:


> OMG you two - take it to the hotel room!
> 
> Seriously, though, let's have the wedding at our place (that way, Di can come, and we love dogs besides), and we'll BBQ all the corn you want for the wedding feast! :wubu: You'd _have_ to be willing to make it a pool party wedding, though!



Ok, if you twist my arm...ow..ow..stop it hurts!

Sounds lovely, do I have to get married to come to a pool party...with corn? Or any of your lovely veggies for that matter. :eat2:


----------



## Risible (May 27, 2009)

Becky, it would be an honor ... and you know Di would love it too. She practically lives with us, you know.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 27, 2009)

Risible said:


> Becky, it would be an honor ... and you know Di would love it too. She practically lives with us, you know.



Awwwww, thank you Ris:blush: I would love to you meet you and Bio, Di speaks highly of you both. And I do admit, having Di there would be a big part of the draw...and Bubbles, but don't tell Di about that. 

LOL @ practically living with you. And you love it because lets face it, how can anyone not love her?:wubu:


Ok sorry folks, we'll get back on topic. I'll help pick any of the veggies you want (except green beans, I hate picking those suckers) and I will shuck the corn. I will be sure to bring extra butter and napkins, because I'll need both. But you have to promise no pictures during the eating of the corn, because I hate to admit I am not a pretty sight when eating corn.:blush:


----------



## Risible (May 27, 2009)

Yes, we all three (cos Bubbles loves her too) love it when she can find the time to visit; she is precious to us. :wubu:

And, seriously, make plans to visit this summer! Between Di and us, you've got places to stay.


----------



## katorade (May 27, 2009)

Grilled corn in the husk, brushed with a pat of butter, sprinkled with chipotle chili powder, then lightly rolled in grated Cotija cheese. OMNOMNOM.


----------



## MissToodles (May 27, 2009)

katorade said:


> Grilled corn in the husk, brushed with a pat of butter, sprinkled with chipotle chili powder, then lightly rolled in grated Cotija cheese. OMNOMNOM.



Elote! It never tastes the same when I attempt to make it at home. Of course, I don't grill it. Don't forget the squeeze of lime.






Purchased from the the Red Hook ballfields (Brooklyn).

Now I want.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 27, 2009)

Risible said:


> OMG you two - take it to the hotel room!
> 
> Seriously, though, let's have the wedding at our place (that way, Di can come, and we love dogs besides), and we'll BBQ all the corn you want for the wedding feast! :wubu: You'd _have_ to be willing to make it a pool party wedding, though!


Before ya'll start designing the cake, hiring caterers, photographers, string quartets, etc., I must confess to being old as hell and ugly enough to knock a buzzard off a shit wagon. 

Merlot loves all dogs, that would include Blaze and Jay. She even likes cats (she thinks they're hi-tech squeaky toys. 

I wish I had enough space to grow corn; just madders and herbs. This photo was taken about 20 min ago:






It ain't gonna be long now . . . :eat2:

- Jim


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 27, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Before ya'll start designing the cake, hiring caterers, photographers, string quartets, etc., I must confess to being old as hell and ugly enough to knock a buzzard off a shit wagon.
> 
> Merlot loves all dogs, that would include Blaze and Jay. She even likes cats (she thinks they're hi-tech squeaky toys.
> 
> ...



LOL -- just like a man, first mention of wedding and they run screaming 

No worries Jim, its all in good fun.

Glad to hear Merlot likes all dogs. I'm a little worried she might think my toy poodles are like high tech squeaky toys though. How old is Merlot? She is a good looking standard, what color is she classified as?

Ahhh tomatoes....my first love. Nothing says summer like tomatoes, corn and melon. I could live on all three.


----------



## Risible (May 27, 2009)

Jim, that mater's a beauty - heirloom, is it? We grew a striped tomato last year that was delicious and beautiful - Red Lightning. Got it through the Burpee catalog.

As it happens, my hubby (Biodieselman) loves to post - and boast - about his garden in this thread (flip to the back page). Join in there if ya like!

buzzard off a shit wagon .... yer baaaaddddd


----------



## Chef (May 27, 2009)

Sweet corn with butter, mayo, chili powder, queso blanco and lime.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 27, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> LOL -- just like a man, first mention of wedding and they run screaming
> 
> No worries Jim, its all in good fun.
> 
> ...



She has just turned 6YO and is a 'chocolate". Here's another photo of her chasing soap bubbles:







We have yet to address that hooking up issue. . . 

- Jim


----------



## smithnwesson (May 27, 2009)

Risible said:


> Jim, that mater's a beauty - heirloom, is it? We grew a striped tomato last year that was delicious and beautiful - Red Lightning. Got it through the Burpee catalog.
> 
> As it happens, my hubby (Biodieselman) loves to post - and boast - about his garden in this thread (flip to the back page). Join in there if ya like!
> 
> buzzard off a shit wagon .... yer baaaaddddd


Risible - Mine are Better Boys. Maybe we will try some heirlooms next season. I'll check out hubbie's thread. - Jim


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 27, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> She has just turned 6YO and is a 'chocolate". Here's another photo of her chasing soap bubbles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh chocolate....for some reason she was coming across grayish on my monitor. Poodles are smart and clowns. Gotta luv 'em.


There is always that hotel Ris mentioned.......


----------



## sierrak (May 27, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Awwwww, thank you Ris:blush: I would love to you meet you and Bio, Di speaks highly of you both. And I do admit, having Di there would be a big part of the draw...and Bubbles, but don't tell Di about that.
> 
> LOL @ practically living with you. And you love it because lets face it, how can anyone not love her?:wubu:
> 
> ...



I'm sure it's a pretty sight. How could it not be?  Besides who ever heard of not being messy eating corn on the cob? One thing I love about living in the midwest...it's corn, corn, corn, corn!!! :eat2: I can't wait for the corn around here to be in season. It's just barely poking out of the ground right now (for those who have planted it already). We've had so much rain this spring it's been hard to get out and plant anything on time.


----------



## Risible (May 27, 2009)

missaf said:


> Did I hear chunky dunking wedding pool party with food?!



The most expeditious way to rinse off that butter and BBQ (um, almost put BBW) sauce! Yay!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 27, 2009)

I catch flak almost every time I do this in public but if you cut off one longitudinal row with a knife then eat typewriter style you get a lot less butter on your mustache. (Mossy taught me this)


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 28, 2009)

I love boiling my corn with sugar in the water. hmmm. then lathering it with butter and salt. I can't wait until corn season!!!


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 28, 2009)

BBWTexan said:


> The only time we actually make corn on the cob is when we're having a shrimp boil. After we cook the shrimp we put in the corn, potatoes, and carrots. Everything comes out spicy and delicious. In fact, I find I have no need for butter, salt, or pepper when it's cooked this way - the corn is already loaded with flavor.



I have never heard of a shrimp boil and it sounds yummy. Would you mind sharing a recipe?:eat2:


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

my favorite is roasted corn!


----------



## VinnyPA (May 28, 2009)

I had crawdads for the first time a few weeks back while near Baton Rouge. One of the side items that came with it was corn on the cob. I didn't ask, but I assume that its boiled in the same pot as the crawdads. The corn was definitely spicy and quite good!!! I should have got a recipe or bag of fixins while there!!!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 1, 2009)

missaf said:


> Am I the only one?
> 
> I'll eat it raw, baked, grilled, steamed, boiled, and did I say raw?





MissToodles said:


> Oh yes, raw. When Jersey corn is in season, the raw kernels make a great salad along with summer tomatoes and a Haas avocado. Now I'm losing my patience for one of my favorite seasons for vegetables and fruit.



*Moore's Comments - Actually guys, we humans are not able to get nutrients from raw corn. Corn must be cooked or further processed (such as in hominy) for the nutrients to be digestible. For corn salad, I would cut it off the cob and boil it for a few minutes or buy canned corn and use it right out of the can. Note - cows and most other animals can digest raw corn due to either their ruminant stomachs or the bacteria in their stomachs.*



Risible said:


> OMG you two - take it to the hotel room!
> 
> Seriously, though, let's have the wedding at our place (that way, Di can come, and we love dogs besides), and we'll BBQ all the corn you want for the wedding feast! :wubu: You'd _have_ to be willing to make it a pool party wedding, though!





jewels_mystery said:


> I have never heard of a shrimp boil and it sounds yummy. Would you mind sharing a recipe?:eat2:





BBWTexan said:


> The only time we actually make corn on the cob is when we're having a shrimp boil. After we cook the shrimp we put in the corn, potatoes, and carrots. Everything comes out spicy and delicious. In fact, I find I have no need for butter, salt, or pepper when it's cooked this way - the corn is already loaded with flavor.



Below is a shrimp boil recipe from Louisiana. You can also add crawfish, or lobster or crabs. (In fact most Cajuns will put most anything in that pot.)


*Cajun & Creole : Seafood Boil*
 1 gallon water 
 2 (3-ounce) packages crab boil 
 1/2 cup salt 
 1/4 cup Original TABASCO® brand Pepper Sauce 
 1 large lemon, cut into quarters 
 8 medium-size white onions, peeled 
 4 artichokes, cut in half 
 3 carrots, peeled and cut into 2-inch pieces 
 1 1/2 pounds small red potatoes 
 4 ears corn-on-the-cob, broken in half 
 3 pounds live crawfish* 
 1 pound large shrimp, unpeeled 
 1 pound andouille sausage or kielbasa, cut into 2-inch pieces 

Combine water, crab boil, salt, TABASCO® Sauce, and lemon in a very large saucepot with removable wire basket and bring to a boil. Add onions, artichokes, carrots and potatoes and return to boiling. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer 20 minutes or until vegetables are tender. Carefully remove vegetables.

Add corn, crawfish, shrimp and sausage to basket in pot and return to boiling. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer 5 to 8 minutes, just until crawfish are done. Carefully remove basket from pot.

To serve, arrange vegetables, seafood and sausage on a large platter or place on newspaper or brown paper. Serve with plenty of cold beer and French bread.

*Or, substitute other shellfish for crawfish. Cook blue crabs 20 minutes, dungeness crabs 25 to 30 minutes; cook lobsters 25 minutes per pound.
Makes 8 servings. 

* From the Tabasco Sauce, McIlhenny Company, Avery Island, LA 70513.* at www.tabasco.com

(There is also a New England Seafood Boil that includes corn, lobsters, potatoes and some different ingredients.)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's how I do mine on the grill.

Shuck the corn & remove silk. get enough aluminum foil to wrap each ear.

Slather each ear with butter. Place corn in the foil. Add to the mix about a tablespoon of Worcestershire Sauce, a teaspoon each of Guldens Mustard, and horseradish. Spread mix all over, wrap, and place on the grill.

Make sure you turn the ears about every 10 minutes, cook 40 minutes total.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 1, 2009)

I tried a new method the other day. 

I opened my corn and shucked all but a couple of layers, got rid of the silk, and soaked the corn in water lightly sugared. I then took the corn out, shook it off and poured some garlic pepper and some adobo in my hand and put it all over the ear of corn, then pulled the remaining husk back up and secured the husk on the corn by tying it with a discarded piece of husk. put it on the top rack of the charcoal grill along with my marinated chicken...

and oh my god was it good!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 1, 2009)

I have always steamed my corn on the cob for about five minutes, and I thought that was the best way to cook it. But last weekend I tried smithnwesson's roasting method, and my wife said, "This is the way we do it from now on!" I bow in his direction.:bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Dr. FG, but I'm merely the conduit. The credit goes to Rex Stout.

I finally ran down the reference. It's from a short story _Murder is Corny_, first published in 1963.

The exchange is between Cramer (a NYC homicide inspector) and Nero Wolfe:

*Wolfe: It must be nearly mature, but not quite, and it must be picked not more than three hours before it reaches me. Do you eat sweet corn?

Cramer: Yes. You're stalling.

Wolfe: No. Who cooks it?

Cramer: My wife. I haven't got a Fritz.

Wolfe: Does she cook it in water?

Cramer: Sure. Is yours cooked in beer?

Wolfe: No. Millions of American women, and some men, commit that outrage every summer day. They are turning a superb treat into mere provender. Shucked and boiled in water, sweet corn is edible and nutritious; roasted in husk in the hottest possible oven for forty minutes, shucked at the table, and buttered and salted, nothing else, it is ambrosia. No chef's ingenuity and imagination have ever created a finer dish. American women should themselves be boiled in water. *

I had bad luck with the husks -- like they caught on fire. . . Hence the aluminum foil.

- Jim


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 1, 2009)

Not to inject politics here, but just look at that! 

He could fuck up a wet dream.


----------



## Risible (Jun 2, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> ... I had bad luck with the husks -- like they caught on fire. . . Hence the aluminum foil.
> 
> - Jim



Have you tried soaking, husks and all, before putting them on the grill? The water not only prevents them from catching on fire (or it should), it also serves to steam the corn wrapped in the wet husks.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 7, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> my favorite way to make it is to peel back the husk, but don't remove it. Clean out all the silk, fold back the husk around the corn and tie it with a little string to keep it closed. Drop the closed corns into a big bucket of water to soak for about an hour. When you are ready to cook them, drain out as much water and place them on the grill. The water will steam the corn perfectly, cook until the outer husks are blackened, the time it takes depends on how hot your fire is. but, really, you can't over cook them. The more they are roasted, the more toasty the flavor is, and how can that be bad? I like mine with butter and garlic salt.
> 
> The next day, I like to cut the leftover corn off the cob and saute in a heavy frying pan with a little butter and olive oil, with some garlic salt sprinkled on just before serving.



This is the only way my family has ever cooked corn on the grill. When I was at someone's house and saw them chuck all the husk off I just about died because I had no idea how they would cook it. It got wrapped in aluminum but it was not nearly as tasty as with the husk on. yummy! :eat1:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2009)

You know, I've always wanted to grill corn, but had no idea how to do it so that it didn't burn. So I'll definitely try soaking it with the husk on (silk off). But my question is... how do you know how it's done? How long does it take? Do you put it right on the grill, or does it need more indirect heat?

The way I've always made corn is to undress it (hee!) and dump it in boiling water. I then turn the water off, cover it with a lid, and wait ten minutes. My corn is good, but I want it to be GREAT! Plus, we almost always have corn with grilled foods so it would be nice to not also have to heat up the house.


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2009)

Ditto on Miss Vickie's question and comment. I did try the soaking and grilling thing one time, but scorched one part of the kernels and dried up some more, and couldn't get the silk off so well when it was hot, so my son wouldn't eat it.....so have gone back to boiling until I have learned more from the masters.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 12, 2009)

You could always try removing the silk, soaking in water, nuking for a few minutes and then putting them on the grill to add the extra flavor.

That way they don't have to stay on the grill as long to fully cook, yet you get the flavor and don't heat up the house.


----------

